# Eye lash viper



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Absolutely love the look of the snakes and always have done, seeing a viper on Tv just now brought this up.
Secondly, I believe you have to be at least 18 to get a DWA, I'm only 15 atm so no time soon, but what tests etc would need to take place for you to qualify for a DWAL?
I know it has to be approved by your local authority/council, and that all necessary precautions to make the room/cage safe must be take place.
Also, you need a DWAL for each different DWA don't you?
Reading over previous threads ATB are mentioned a lot as good 'trainer' snakes for practising Eye lash viper care, although obviously will not prepare you.What other snakes would help to prepare an amateur, and finally is there anyone near me with experience, in CAMBS/SUFFOLK area?


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

OMG how did I post this here. Too tired:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> OMG how did I post this here. Too tired:bash::bash::bash:


What you on about this is thw DWA section...


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

_Bothreichis schlegelli_ are readliy available in the DWA pet trade, more easily available from the European shows tbh. They are best purchased as CB babies, but can be notoriously difficult to establish feeding and may require assist feeding to start them.

As for DWA licensing, you must be over 18 and in addition to 3rd Part public liability insurance (the minimum amount varies according to the Local Authority, but is usually in the region of £1M) you will need to satisfy your Licensing Officer and whichever vet they use that you have premises and enclosures suitable for the animal(s) and secure enough to afford protection to the public. This again varies from LA to LA but goes along the lines of lockable vivarium(s), in a locked room. You may need to evidence your experience with snakes in general and demonstrate that you have the knowledge and capability to keep the animal(s) safely and in good health.
I have heard of some LA's requiring a separate DWAL for each species, but more normally, you request to add an animal and maybe they will do another inspection, maybe they wont. Some LA's charge a fee for every animal you add, and alsio the number of animals you keep will affect your 3rd Part PLI premium. Exotics Direct quoted £190 per year for up to five animals. It goes without saying that if you obtain a DWAL for a Schleg', questions may be asked if you then decide to add a Tiger to the license!!!

As for ATB's being good trainer snakes for Schelg's..................utter bo**ocks!! IMHO, there are no "trainer" snakes for venomous


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

PrimalUrges said:


> What you on about this is thw DWA section...


It was in the snakes classifieds, got it moved:lol2:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> _Bothreichis schlegelli_ are readliy available in the DWA pet trade, more easily available from the European shows tbh. They are best purchased as CB babies, but can be notoriously difficult to establish feeding and may require assist feeding to start them.
> 
> As for DWA licensing, you must be over 18 and in addition to 3rd Part public liability insurance (the minimum amount varies according to the Local Authority, but is usually in the region of £1M) you will need to satisfy your Licensing Officer and whichever vet the use that you have premises and enclosures suitable for the animal(s) and secure enough to afford protection to the public. This again varies from LA to LA but goes along the lines of lockable vivarium(s), in a locked room. You may need to evidence your experience with snakes in general and demonstrate that you have the knowledge and capability to keep the animal(s) safely and in good health.


Hopefully I'll be ready for one when I turn 18..Get an ATB, maybe GTP, and find someone to train me.
I heard that ELV's eat mainly frogs and lizards in the wild, so I guess scenting mice with these would help them feed.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Dont you need to own the property your keeping the animal in as well? so you cant have a DWAL in a rented house?


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Hopefully I'll be ready for one when I turn 18..Get an ATB, maybe GTP, and find someone to train me.
> I heard that ELV's eat mainly frogs and lizards in the wild, so I guess scenting mice with these would help them feed.


CB babies will normally readily accept frozen thawed feeder rodents. We started our babies off on pinkie parts and will now readily accept fuzzies etc. Never used scented prey!



markhill said:


> Dont you need to own the property your keeping the animal in as well? so you cant have a DWAL in a rented house?


That is correct, you need to be the home owner to apply for a DWA license.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Victoria_O said:


> CB babies will normally readily accept frozen thawed feeder rodents. We started our babies off on pinkie parts and will now readily accept fuzzies etc.


My experience with this species is that they are usually difficult to get started and require a lot of time to get them feeding.

I have three and all needed assisting as neonates.

Assisting little schlegs with pinkie parts is difficult as they are So So small and you need to be carefull holding them.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

markhill said:


> Dont you need to own the property your keeping the animal in as well? so you cant have a DWAL in a rented house?


 
That depends upon your landlord. If you are sole occupant of rented accommodation and your landlord agrees, then you shouldn't have a problem, although if you live in shared accommodation, i.e a house converted into flats, then you may not be approved. The criteria is that you keep the animals securely and safely and according to the needs of the animal, however the Local authority can set whatever conditions they see fit to ensure that those conditions are met


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

theres no criteria to say you need to own the house as Stuart says just have permission.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

what about housing associations? 
If you have their permission is it allowed then?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

as long as they give permission if they are the home owners and you go through the correct channels and they say its ok then yes its all fine, they may not let you though


----------

